# Need help! Locked out of Hotmail account



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I attempted to open my hotmail account one day, and it was "locked."

I had a one-time use security code sent to me, but it was sent to an email address that was very old, and which no longer exists.

I changed the selection to another email address, and each time they sent me a security code, and I entered it, the page went back to a page which showed the only selection for an email address to send the code to was the email which no longer exists.

I am tired of going in circles with this!

Can any one help me out with a solution as to how to get my hotmail account back again.

If is of any help, my other hotmail account is still working.

Thanks!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

I've had this problem loads of times. You need to look for a contact us link and send a message/email explaining the problem and that you'd like to re-register under the new email address.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

I just sent a message. Found a Contact Us tab somewhere under the "gear" icon.

Gave them my other hotmail address, plus my gmail address.

Will they really get back to me????

How long will it take???

You don't think that the Contact Us form is just a placebo/pacifier to hold us at bay?

Thanks!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I have an account with Photobucket and ImageShack. I had exactly the same problem with both and when I contacted them, it was sorted out immediately.

Of course, Hotmail is a Microsoft thing, isn't it? I can't really vouch for them.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Deejay100six said:


> Of course, Hotmail is a Microsoft thing, isn't it? I can't really vouch for them.


yea it is now.



cashcqshel said:


> Will they really get back to me????
> 
> How long will it take???
> 
> You don't think that the Contact Us form is just a placebo/pacifier to hold us at bay?


They _should_ get back to you. As for how long that is another story it depends on their current workload. We dont work for MS here at TSF we just help support their products.


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

HOLY MOLY !!! I just went to my account, and it allowed me to sign in!

So miracles do happen!

Do you know where/how I can get that dead email removed as the default to which they send the "one time use security code?"

Thanks so much for your help on this!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Good work

Open up hotmail in the right hand corner click on your name -> settings -> then security and password -> the list of options are inside here you can set a new email address here


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Go The Power and DeeJay100Six,

Thank you both so much for your help!

I can now sign into my account, however when I try to go to settings - security - password, I once again am directed back into that tangle of One Time Use Security Code, which never arrives because it goes to a dead email address.

The site will not allow me to get in far enough to change the email address.

If you have any secret ways to get to the place where I can change the email to send the security code, please let me know.

Otherwise, I am giving up in despair!

cashcqshel


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Is there an option to have that one time code sent to your phone, I'm pretty sure that is how I got into mine when it was hacked once.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Agreed. Its a long time since I used Hotmail but I do seem to remember something about the code being sent to your phone. Perhaps as a secondary security measure.

Edit; Looks like some handy links in this post.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

That can't be rest easily. Has Microsoft got back to you?


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

Haven't heard back from Microsoft.

But the suggestion of having it sent to my phone is excellent!

I shall pursue that route, and will let you know what happens.

Again, many thanks for your help!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you get the option to send a text? I just had a look on mine and it displayed the last 3 numbers, I had to enter the full number then a message got sent to my phone


----------



## cashcqshel (Jun 10, 2010)

*[RESOLVED] Re: Need help! Locked out of Hotmail account*

Thanks so much for your help on this.

I am pretty sure that I successfully entered my cell phone number to receive the security code in future.

I am very pleased to be able to get into my account.

I **heart** techsupportforum.com

You are the BEST!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Another happy customer........love it! :dance:

Glad you got it sorted. :thumb:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Good to hear that it worked


----------

